# Advice please - Cat may have ingested Lily pollen - useless vet :(



## tinkerbellx

Hey,

Yesterday around 5pm I found my cat with what I think to be Lily pollen around her mouth, I immediately washed it off. It was on her mouth no longer than 10 minutes. I'm not sure if she ingested it or just rubbed up against it. I actually had the flowers away from her but I put them on the coffee table, ready to throw away and she got to them

She has been fine. Showing no symptoms. Playing, eating, and drinking fine.

But I couldn't stop worrying after reading horror stories online so I immediately rang the vets this morning. They said if she's showing no symptoms, basically it's useless to bring her in because there's nothing they can do.

I wasn't happy with that. So I phoned back and said I'd just like to bring her in anyway for a check up.

I've just got back from the check up and the vet basically felt her body, looked into her eyes and said she seems fine. He said that if any damage has been done, by now it's irreversible and there's nothing that can be done. I mentioned IV leaks and charcoal which I've read have helped other cats who have ate Lily's. He insisted nothing could be done.

He charged me £34, for nothing basically. Left me more worried sick then I was before. I read that if you get treatment within 18 hours, they can flush the liver at least.

Like I said, she seems absolutely fine. But I've heard they can show no sypmtoms then suddenly die of liver failure :sad: :sad:

The vet said if she suddenly gets ill over night, I have to bring her in for blood tests tomorrow. If nothing happens in 24 hours he said she "should" be fine, but even if she isn't there's nothing that can be done. :sad: :sad:

Right now, she's eating her dinner and playing so I'm hoping and praying nothing drastically changes tonight. I may be overreacting, but I just can't imagine anything happening to her. It would kill me.

Thanks for any advice.

Tinkerbell x


----------



## tinkerbellx

Has anyone got any success stories with Lily's and cats? She still seems fine, but I'm still panicking.


----------



## Kyria

Didnt want to just read and run, I dont know anything about lilly poisoning, but if she is eating and playing I would say there is nothing to worry about, she may have just smelt the plant but didnt actually swallow any of it.

Hopefully someone will come on that knows more about this..Try not to worry.


----------



## Tabicat

I have heard that sometimes it still helps if a cat has treatment, even if not showing symptoms, I would ring and ask another vet if I were you.


----------



## Grace_Lily

I agree with Tabicat, if in doubt get in touch with another vet. I don't know much about Lily poisoning but if I wasn't happy with my vet's opinion I'd seek a second one. Please do keep us updated


----------



## JordanRose

Although she seems fine in herself, I would look for a second opinion if it were me. Better to be safe than sorry!

I don't have experience of this, so can't be of much more help I'm afraid. I hope she continues to be in good health, I'm thinking of you!


----------



## rose

I would imagine if she has shown no symptoms she cannot have ingested any.
My neighbour rushed her siamese to the vet after she had eaten some Lilly stamens ( she took her immediately) despite them getting her in and giving her the antidote or whatever she died within a couple of hours. I would still ring the vet for assurance but I think she would have shown signs by now. Fingers crossedx xx


----------



## Jansheff

Hi - I've been there myself so I know exactly the panic and anxiety you are going through. Apologies to PF regulars who have heard this before, but I will post again if it will help someone. 

A couple of years ago someone bought me lilies for my birthday and they were put in to the front porch of our house, where the cats could not get at them. Except my prat of an OH left the door open and one of them did. The first we knew about it was finding puked up leaves on the hall floor. 

I immediately called the vet and explained - but we did not know which one of our three cats had done it, (or even more than one) because no one had witnessed any eating or puking. The vet had us go straight in (without the cats) and pick up activated charcoal tablets and mix them in the food of all three and keep a close eye of them overnight. She made an appointment for the next day and all three went in for a blood test. One of the cats, Rosso, showed elevated kidney readings - although they were not greatly elevated. We were given the choice, as the readings were only slightly up - to keep him at home and continue to observe for any symptoms - or have him go in for 24 hours on a IV drip. We chose the latter. 

Another blood test 24 hours later and readings had come down, only to go up again on the next test. We were told that there might be permanent kidney damage which he would have to live with, or they might heal, given time. 

After testing again at 3 months and again at 6 months, his blood tests were pronounced normal. 

I'm afraid that, give my experience, I really don't agree with your vet that nothing can be done. Unless it's because he saw your cat the day after - mine were given the charcoal immediately. Still it must have been 24 hours later that Rosso went on the IV fluids - he could have blood tested and put her on IV if necessary, surely. My lot were on activated charcoal and were blood tested when she didn't even know which cat it was. I think the vet's prompt action, added to the fact that my cat vomited, saved him from permanent kidney damage, and probably even saved his life. Lilies don't even get down the drive here any more. 

I hope it turns out to be a false alarm for you, and she didn't ingest any.


----------



## tinkerbellx

Jansheff said:


> Hi - I've been there myself so I know exactly the panic and anxiety you are going through. Apologies to PF regulars who have heard this before, but I will post again if it will help someone.
> 
> A couple of years ago someone bought me lilies for my birthday and they were put in to the front porch of our house, where the cats could not get at them. Except my prat of an OH left the door open and one of them did. The first we knew about it was finding puked up leaves on the hall floor.
> 
> I immediately called the vet and explained - but we did not know which one of our three cats had done it, (or even more than one) because no one had witnessed any eating or puking. The vet had us go straight in (without the cats) and pick up activated charcoal tablets and mix them in the food of all three and keep a close eye of them overnight. She made an appointment for the next day and all three went in for a blood test. One of the cats, Rosso, showed elevated kidney readings - although they were not greatly elevated. We were given the choice, as the readings were only slightly up - to keep him at home and continue to observe for any symptoms - or have him go in for 24 hours on a IV drip. We chose the latter.
> 
> Another blood test 24 hours later and readings had come down, only to go up again on the next test. We were told that there might be permanent kidney damage which he would have to live with, or they might heal, given time.
> 
> After testing again at 3 months and again at 6 months, his blood tests were pronounced normal.
> 
> I'm afraid that, give my experience, I really don't agree with your vet that nothing can be done. Unless it's because he saw your cat the day after - mine were given the charcoal immediately. Still it must have been 24 hours later that Rosso went on the IV fluids - he could have blood tested and put her on IV if necessary, surely. My lot were on activated charcoal and were blood tested when she didn't even know which cat it was. I think the vet's prompt action, added to the fact that my cat vomited, saved him from permanent kidney damage, and probably even saved his life. Lilies don't even get down the drive here any more.
> 
> I hope it turns out to be a false alarm for you, and she didn't ingest any.


Thank you for your reply and I'm glad your cats are well.

This happened yesterday around 5pm, I didn't realize Lily's where toxic till I was frantically Google searching at 2am when the worry set in. I rang the vets as soon as they opened this morning, at first they said not to bring her in if she seems fine. Then I rang back and said I just wanted a check up. So maybe it's my fault for not realizing soon enough how serious it was and taking her to emergency vet (not that I have one anywhere close).  

I asked the vet about charcoal and his reply was it's simply too late -- and he couldn't tell if she ingested it so he wouldn't treat her because she was showing no symptoms. She hasn't been sick or showed any signs. So I'm praying it's a false alarm too. Thanks.


----------



## tinkerbellx

I actually did ring another vet, and they said pretty much the same. To keep an eye on her and bring her straight in should she get ill.

The original vet said it was too late for IV drip and it would do nothing (which it wasn't because I read everywhere it was 18 hours, plus they made me wait hours for an appointment because they didn't see it as urgent) He also said he didn't wanna put her through unnecessary treatment. *BUT what if it was necessary?!* I'm so upset.  And why didn't I know sooner a lovely Lily could kill cats?

The vet also said to ignore horror stories online which I found weird. He said he has only seen one case of a Lily poison in his time being a vet. I know one thing, I need a new vet. What else can I do? I feel hopeless. Even though she seems healthy and normal.

Thanks for the nice words. X


----------



## ScruffyCat

Didn't want to read and run. I will keep my fingers crossed that all is ok. Xx


----------



## Jansheff

I'm also surprised at the reaction you got from both vets. I have no veterinary knowledge, but with something like this surely you don't wait for symptoms to show there is damage done, but treat to try and minimise or avoid it getting to that point. Treat the worse case scenario and assume they have ingested, just in case. 

If a toddler drinks weed killer or something and you take them to hospital - I'm sure they wouldn't send you home saying nothing could be done, they don't want to give unnecessary treatment and come back if they get ill. 

I don't know how long it takes for the cat to start becoming ill, perhaps it depends on how much they ingested. At least you've gone 24 hours now and things are still looking OK, so that's good. I know you'll be worrying like mad, so I hope the next few days go as fast as possible for you. 

I'd be looking for a new vet too.


----------



## tinkerbellx

Thank you very much for the replies. Yeah, I just can't wait for this week to be over with and have reassurance by little darling is gonna be ok.


----------



## Charity

I never buy lilies for this very reason but if anyone gives me some, I immediately cut the stamens off and drop into a piece of kitchen roll as don't want it on work surfaces. I believe the whole plant is toxic but this part is worse as it's so easy for the cat just to brush passed them and get it on their fur. Hope your puss will be OK, I would change your vet!


----------



## sskmick

We always had Lilies in the garden, they are my husband's favourite, I'm not keen because they only seem to flower for a month usually July. It was quite recently I discovered on here that they are actually poisonous to cats. I don't grow them anymore.

As for your vet, if it is a large practice and you have been with them for many years and trust them in general - I would just boycott that particular vet. It's either that a vet specialises in a particular species or its just a job and they have no compassion for the animals they are caring for. Its much the same with doctors, to some its just a wage packet at the end of the month.

I would have thought by now assuming your cat is still not showing signs of any symptoms everything is going to be okay - I hope so. 

What a dreadful and frightening experience.


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum

Didn't want to read and run...please don't blame yourself. There are endless lists of things that are deadly to cats. If you didn't know you didn't know - you can't know everything! 

FYI though orchids are fine! I LOVE lillies - we had them as our wedding flower - but obviously can't have them in the house now - so we have orchids instead 

Fingers and paws crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jansheff

How's she doing? Hope everything is OK.


----------



## tinkerbellx

Hello everyone. 

Great news - she's absolutely fine.  She has showed no signs of being ill and is still her healthy, happy, playful self. Maybe I wiped it off her face in time and she didn't actually ingest anything.

I will continue to spread information about how toxic lilies are to cats and urge everyone to do the same. I am a new cat owner so I had no clue and I'm sure others don't. Scary few days but panic over!


----------



## tinkerbellx

> Hello everyone.
> 
> Great news - she's absolutely fine.  She has showed no signs of being ill and is still her healthy, happy, playful self. Maybe I wiped it off her face in time and she didn't actually ingest anything.
> 
> I will continue to spread information about how toxic lilies are to cats and urge everyone to do the same. I am a new cat owner so I had no clue and I'm sure others don't. Scary few days but panic over!


Bumping for anyone who wanted an update. Quoted post took 3 days for mods to approve so I'm not sure if any one saw it.

She's still doing great. Thanks for all of the advice and nice messages.


----------



## spid

Glad she is okay - i bet it was a scary time for you.


----------



## Jansheff

That's great news. Horrible time waiting though, I bet.


----------



## debbielb121

Hi, i have just discovered this site after frantically searching for advice for my kitten that had ingested Lily pollen. I had been brought a birthday bouquet containing lilies - i had no idea they were so dangerous for cats and kittens. I had displayed my flowers up high on the window ledge, but my 14 week old kitten managed to jump up and consume some. Because he has white fur i was able to see very quickly the staining on his coat, i contacted the vet as a precautionary measure who informed me to get the cat to him as soon as possible as time was of the essence. At this point (because it was within the hour) he was showing no signs of deterioration. The vet informed that they would need to place him on a drip for the next 48 hrs and also feed him charcoal. Everything happened really quickly. I left in tears knowing that the next 24hrs were going to be paramount. I phoned every couple of hours to check on progress. I think that fact that i had acted so quickly has saved his life. Im so happy to report that i have just picked him up from the vet and all the blood tests have come back clear. No kidney damage. I just wanted to post my experience in the hope that someone (like me) might be searching for advice on this matter, and will know how important it is to act as quickly as possible. We had a positive outcome which i am so thankful for. Never will i allow lilies in the house again - a big lesson learnt....


----------



## LostSoul

debbielb121 im so happy your kitten is ok,i cant imagine how scary that must have been, i remember the first time i read that lily pollen was poisonous i was so shocked but when i read the list of other poisons such as onions and garic i was more shocked! 
Your quick thinking most certainly saved your kitten... im glad you found us and i hope you stay!


----------



## sarahecp

Hi Debbie and welcome to the forum 

I'm so pleased to hear your kitten is ok and hasn't been affected by ingesting the lillies   and well done for acting quickly and getting your kitten to a vet. 

So many people do not know the dangers of lillies to cats and also other plants and flowers, I for one will not have any plants or flowers in the house as its not worth the risk.


----------



## oliviarussian

debbielb121 said:


> Hi, i have just discovered this site after frantically searching for advice for my kitten that had ingested Lily pollen. I had been brought a birthday bouquet containing lilies - i had no idea they were so dangerous for cats and kittens. I had displayed my flowers up high on the window ledge, but my 14 week old kitten managed to jump up and consume some. Because he has white fur i was able to see very quickly the staining on his coat, i contacted the vet as a precautionary measure who informed me to get the cat to him as soon as possible as time was of the essence. At this point (because it was within the hour) he was showing no signs of deterioration. The vet informed that they would need to place him on a drip for the next 48 hrs and also feed him charcoal. Everything happened really quickly. I left in tears knowing that the next 24hrs were going to be paramount. I phoned every couple of hours to check on progress. I think that fact that i had acted so quickly has saved his life. Im so happy to report that i have just picked him up from the vet and all the blood tests have come back clear. No kidney damage. I just wanted to post my experience in the hope that someone (like me) might be searching for advice on this matter, and will know how important it is to act as quickly as possible. We had a positive outcome which i am so thankful for. Never will i allow lilies in the house again - a big lesson learnt....


Really glad you picked up on it so quickly and got him to the vet, It is quite astonishing that so many people don't realise the dangers of some flowers especially Lilies....I really think it would be a really good idea for vets to go through a list of toxic substances when they first get a new cat registered and in for vaccinations.... The only fresh flowers I now allow in the house are Roses!

So happy your little one is OK


----------



## huckybuck

Well done for such quick thinking - you saved your kitten's life!

I am amazed how many florists don't know about Lilies either and I do think all supermarkets should put a warning on their flowers (I think a couple do). Vets could help by putting a warning notice up in the waiting room - I might suggest it to ours 

I've heard anything with a bulb or tuber is poisonous but I will only allow roses, no foliage in HB's house, just to be safe.


----------



## oliviarussian

huckybuck said:


> I've heard anything with a bulb or tuber is poisonous but I will only allow roses, no foliage in HB's house, just to be safe.


I just LOVE Peonies, big, beautiful, blousey flowers that make me feel really happy when I see them..... Just can't risk it!!!! :nonod::nonod:


----------



## wyntersmum

It's not the same but I only have plants/flowers wanna be ie plastic lol


----------



## huckybuck

oliviarussian said:


> I just LOVE Peonies, big, beautiful, blousey flowers that make me feel really happy when I see them..... Just can't risk it!!!! :nonod::nonod:


You'll just have to stick to roses  and keep the paeonies in the garden!!!


----------



## Charity

I never have lillies in the house, if anyone gives me any, they usually go in the bin unfortunately. There are so many plants which are toxic like daffodils which are common and you can't know about them all so I have hardly any plants in the house now. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## shortandfurry

huckybuck said:


> I've heard anything with a bulb or tuber is poisonous


 Is this true?! Our garden is FULL of them!

We've got snowdrops, crocuses, pretty sure we have daffodils, some kind of orchid and various other flowers that come back every year and I don't even know what they are. Got a few poppies too.
I've never seen the cats eat anything but grass though.


----------



## kategod

wyntersmum said:


> It's not the same but I only have plants/flowers wanna be ie plastic lol


Yup, all artificial here too! - I NEVER thought I'd be someone who had plastic flowers around the house but it isn't worth taking the risk. Our dog (who is 13 and should know better) recently, for the first time in his life, decided to eat a whole load of ivy leaves in the garden - fortunately he threw them all up almost immediately. You can never be sure what they are going to take it into their heads to do - he has never shown the slightest interest in the ivy before.


----------



## wyntersmum

OTE=kategod;1064060153]Yup, all artificial here too! - I NEVER thought I'd be someone who had plastic flowers around the house but it isn't worth taking the risk. Our dog (who is 13 and should know better) recently, for the first time in his life, decided to eat a whole load of ivy leaves in the garden - fortunately he threw them all up almost immediately. You can never be sure what they are going to take it into their heads to do - he has never shown the slightest interest in the ivy before.[/QUOTE]

Its not just having the furries but I have a 6year old daughter and a2 1/2 year old son. Plus I really hate seeing flowers die. Much rather see them growing in the wild ect xxx


----------



## debbielb121

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words - i am just so thankful that we were lucky. I am also really glad that i have found this lovely website, and all the wealth of knowledge it offers. Thank you


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Thankfully, I can't stand the smell of lillies so they're not allowed in our house. Amy other flowers that rarely come into the house are put inside my display cabinet behind the glass door!


----------



## huckybuck

It is!! It's the bulbs that are most toxic but the leaves and flowers can give them quite upset tummies if they ingest too much (found out to my cost with Huck and daffodils)


----------



## Mistyweather123

You can be as careful as you please with plants in your house and garden but you can hardly go round the neighbourhood asking everybody to get rid of their lilies, crocuses and daffies, etc. It's always going to be a massive worry. In fact I have daffodils and tulips growing in my garden and have quite a few of the neighbours cats wandering through, although Daisy (dog) keeps them away when she happens to see them. I am a first time cat owner and have never thought about what I am growing in the garden being a problem before. 

A long time ago now, when my 2 miniature Schnauzers were both young, I came upon them racing around the garden both with daffodils in their mouths, it was so funny at the time. I don't know if the same thing applies to dogs as cats but looking back now I reckon I must have been very lucky that they didn't get ill or worse. Even funnier was the day we found them one each side of the strawberry tub actually picking the strawberries off and eating them, but not so harmful.


----------



## RevJMG

So my wife and I are both pastors. She had brought home an Easter lily, which went immediately on the back porch, where our indoor cat (Tyson, two year old female tortoiseshell) cannot access it. However, one of its leaves (not petals, thank goodness) must've fallen on the floor inside, because on Thursday afternoon, when I got home from work, I found a small puddle of vomit by the back door. There was some undigested cat food in there, along with an almost completely intact lily leaf (as well as a couple of partially digested chunks of dog food, because we have a naughty kitty who doesn't respect her puppy brother's food dish), which tells me it must've come back up almost immediately.
She did not show any symptoms that night, or the next day, or at all since then. It is now Saturday night, and she seems to be absolutely fine. She's still playful, is eating, drinking, and using the litterbox regularly, and is interacting with both my wife and me as normal. I've been scouring the Internet trying to see if I should be worried, and this thread has kind of reassured me that she's going to be okay. If any of you have anything to add, I'd appreciate your wisdom.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

RevJMG said:


> So my wife and I are both pastors. She had brought home an Easter lily, which went immediately on the back porch, where our indoor cat (Tyson, two year old female tortoiseshell) cannot access it. However, one of its leaves (not petals, thank goodness) must've fallen on the floor inside, because on Thursday afternoon, when I got home from work, I found a small puddle of vomit by the back door. There was some undigested cat food in there, along with an almost completely intact lily leaf (as well as a couple of partially digested chunks of dog food, because we have a naughty kitty who doesn't respect her puppy brother's food dish), which tells me it must've come back up almost immediately.
> She did not show any symptoms that night, or the next day, or at all since then. It is now Saturday night, and she seems to be absolutely fine. She's still playful, is eating, drinking, and using the litterbox regularly, and is interacting with both my wife and me as normal. I've been scouring the Internet trying to see if I should be worried, and this thread has kind of reassured me that she's going to be okay. If any of you have anything to add, I'd appreciate your wisdom.


I would suggest seeing the vet for a blood test to check her kidneys. Hopefully she will be fine, but it would be peace of mind and it's not worth taking the chance.

All parts of the plant are poisonous.


----------



## RevJMG

I intend to take her to the vet just to be safe. The problem is, we live way out in the country, and so the vets don't exactly have a lot of weekend hours. Given the number of cattle farmers we have out here, you'd think they would... but such is life.


----------

